# Inexpensive chevre molds/ forms?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I am all set to make my first batch of chevre, but the cheese forms I have found are spendy! Does anyone have suggestions for a place to shop for the forms or suggestions for making some of my own??


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

I made my own by putting holes in plastic cups of various shapes and sizes--I used the pictures of the "real" ones online to show me where to put the holes/how many. I used a hot nail and pliers to put the holes in, but a drill with a small bit would surely be faster (I didn't have one at the time).


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you make the holes from the inside out? That seems like it would be difficult to do.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't use molds. I just hang it in cheesecloth and then dump it out into a tupperwear when it's done. When I package it up, I use little souffle cups -- I make it very creamy and so pack it in like ice cream.

O/T - I still laugh every time I see your sig line- that is still one of my favorite threads EVER.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya, that was a pretty awe-inspiring thread we had about the poor Sikhs wasn't it? If I just hang it up, won't it end up funny shaped?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It will end up oddly shaped if you hang it...$4 or $5 per mold isn't really a very spendy price considering they will last for a loong time. New England sells them in pairs, most others sell them individually, maybe wait til you need to order some other ingredients and combine shipping?
You "could" use some sort of cup and do the hot nail thing, you have to go from the inside out to avoid a groove on the inside that could harbor nasties that coudl effect your cheese. 
It's all about what's more important to you, if you are not marketing your cheese who cares really what it looks like when it's finished.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

As I recall, I made the initial holes (all the tough pushing) from the outside, then went back and cleaned them up with the hot nail from the inside, so that there were no grooves or jaggedy bits on the inside. Oh, and to be clear, I used something like kids' sippy cups (a bonus if they had a lid), and not cheap disposable plastic cups. I did try the disposables at first, but it was nearly impossible to make a hole in them without making a crack in them too, so they were really only good for one use, which is lame.

I also now mostly use the cheesecloth (real cheesecloth, not the large gauge stuff they sell in my grocery store)--I mostly make chevre. In the end it makes a "lump" of cheese, like a tired snowball. I only use the molds for flavored chevres (because I don't want to mess up my cheesecloth with bits of garlic or rosemary or cranberries), or for other soft cheeses, like St. Maure.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

